# Bear kills her cub and then herself *May cause upset*



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

This is so so tragic :crying:

I warn you now it is a disturbing read about cruelty and death :crying:

Mother bear kills cub and then itself

I can not believe what these poor bears are subjected too ... That poor mother bear :crying:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

That is one of the saddest stories I've ever read. How are people capable of such cruelty?


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

That's awful  I watch that Moonbear program on animal planet about them a while back, at least some are getting out. Shouldn't be happening in the first place tho


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG :crying::crying::crying: And some people say animals cant feel pain or emotions grrrrrrr :cursing:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

very very sad:crying::crying:
Sorry but China is an EVIL place.:cursing:
A place where i would never travel to.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Animals Asia do a fantastic job rescuing and rehabilitating a decent number of lucky bears they can get to. Please all read about the work Animals Asia does and maybe think about supporting them (they also do a lot of educational work, and do a lot for the cat/dog meat trade in asia), hopefully it'll give you some hope after reading such a sad story....although for some reason their website isn't working at the mo?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

God words fails me!

This is not the first time that China has been in the news for cruelty to animals - it's just unbelievable. Surely pressure can be put to bear from other countries to stop this?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh dear god why did i read that ...how vile an animal we are im so ashamed!

i only hope those who treat these poor wretched animals so cruelly suffer the same pain and torment! i hate them with a vengence!


----------



## YoshiLea (Aug 11, 2011)

That is so heartbreaking  I don't even know what to say to that.. Too sad


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Mother bear kills cub and then itself


she may have killed her cub - but she did not kill her cub _to save the baby from a life of misery._

she also did not commit suicide - despite the headline. It's equally possible that she was killed by the employees, 
as she was loose & a danger to everyone. Claiming she died of accidental injuries gets them off the hook.

smacking her in the head with a blunt object would cause injuries amazingly similar to 'running into a wall'.

note that i'm not saying bear-bile farms are NOT cruel - they are. 
i'm saying this story is not factual.


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

This is horrible, I hate to say it but the Chinese seem to have very little respect for animals. Feeding live animals to lions and tigers for the audiences amusement, selling live animals as keyrings, skinning dogs alive because they taste better when will it end?


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

And to think about what treatments they use this bear bile for? Doesn't seem necessary at all...poor bearies


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Omg I never knew this went on, its shocking and really sad, how can people do this kind of thing, gobsmacked!!!


----------

